# My FIRST 40"+ Blue Cat on Rod and Reel.



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Was dippin at my catfish hole and wound up fighting this monster. Was caught from the bank on Conroe.

40"+ AND 40Lbs


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice fish wtg


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW! That's a Biggun..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great catch from the bank, what a pig!


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on that one man, thats a hoss!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome fish.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

nothing better than fighting a HOG....awesome catch....congrats


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! We lost a bigger one the night before! Had to get in the lake to land her, she spooled my lil bass reel 3 times before she would give up. Man I am so hooked on big cats now its not even funny!


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention she is now swimming in my 20 ac. sand pit. Its been here for 30 years or so and she is not the biggest fish in there. Have yet to see her come up with the others for food.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

NICE HAWG


----------



## braginrights (Sep 18, 2008)

post up some pics of that sand pit if you wouldnt mind, ive always wanted to make something like that


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*???*

I'm not trying to be a junior GW. Is it legal to release that fish in your pond? Just wondering. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

*NICE CAT*

Man that's a nice one. I haven't caught any big cats in a long time, none like that one. And on rod and reel is even better.......WTG on putting it in the sand pit. Who knows maybe down the road you'll hook her again and no telling how big she'll be then.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

chronotrigger said:


> I'm not trying to be a junior GW. Is it legal to release that fish in your pond? Just wondering. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


As long as I dont take a species non indigenous to a body of water and place it there Im not breaking any laws. Plus I own the sand pit.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

chronotrigger said:


> I'm not trying to be a junior GW. Is it legal to release that fish in your pond? Just wondering. I was thinking of doing the same thing.


 As long as the fish is legal I don't see why it would be illegal to release in your own pond. You caught it, it's legal, it's yours to do with what ever you want. my.02


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree, especially since it's his own pond. He's just transferring it to a different body of water. WB states the correct law on that. Sounds like good conservation to me, just putting it in his own tank. That way he'll also know if someone else catches the fish.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep I hope its my little girl or my wife. We have a few that go well over 60 lbs in there now. If it was a public body of water I could set a state record no problem. Might try for the ALL BODY record next spring, stay tuned.

WB


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

braginrights said:


> post up some pics of that sand pit if you wouldnt mind, ive always wanted to make something like that


No pics of the pit with me sorry. But we dug it with a Drag Line dredge about 30 years ago. The state needed sand for the HW dept. and I had a bunch of ground, was a match made in heaven. Now she has rocks, ledges, flats, stumps, and Christmas trees. The Jet Ski aerator is one of my fav. add-ons to the pit. Fun and purpose.

WB.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Man I'd be in some trouble if I hooked onto that bad girl w/ my little spinning rig I've been fishing with for the cats on the bulk heads. It sure makes it a lot more fun on light tackle though. Bet it was a fight on a bass reel as well. I did put 8/30lb power pro on it so I think I could handle one that size. Nice fish WB!!


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

nice fish, i've always wanted to hook up with a big cat like that on rod and reel


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

It was the most POWER I have felt on a freshwater rig in my life!!


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet. I can only imagine the power of a pig like that


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Twas like hooking a freightliner man, all pull and no Bull!


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

Call me WhittieBass said:


> Twas like hooking a freightliner man, all pull and no Bull!


 well if you liked it that much, you should try getting into fishing gator gar everynow and then. its like fishing for cats. except you might need to tape your balls to your legs and get ready for a long fight. but i will say that that behemoth you caught is an awesome fish and reflective of what all fisherman aspire for most... landing a log with fins.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats. W.B., it must be the year for personals because I caught my best on r.r. a blue 46 lb. in the Trinity below the locks a ways. But I don't have a pit to throw it into like you.


----------

